# General > Literature >  Trying to find a Book

## Kodiak

For at least two years I have been looking for a Book.  I have tried everywhere with no success at all.  Therefore I was wondering if anyone out in org-land might have a copy they no longer require.  If so I would gladly buy it off you just PM me.  Details of book below

It Always Rains by Jordan Hall

----------


## katarina

https://www.amazon.de/Always-Rains-J.../dp/0977756947

----------

